# Paranoid



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Sometimes, I think I get paranoid. So thought better type something again with people who understand. Just doing my regular job. and it really looks like no one around me is preparing even on the smallest level. The only thing people can think about when they get their salary is to get the next newest iphone.

Anyone has this experience?

Dirk


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Never understood the need to get a new phone every time the latest model hits the market. We are still using the first model iPhone to come out and they work just fine.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Agree, my previous phone really broke down. So I bought the cheapest phone that can do what I need.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree, Dirk. No one I know, or are related to, preps in any way. I know a few people who carry, but that's it. I've tried to hint to a few to maybe stock a few cans of food, but there is no understanding or interest there.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

The only way I see is to prep in such a way that it fits best in daily live so no one thinks it is crazy.

We got some land in the north of Thailand and we started building a small place on it. Away from the big city.

Also I think about stocking a little. As an alternative of rotating I think we will clean up stuff that is maybe a few month from expiry and give it to an orphanage. 

Just try to prep without being seen as a mad guy.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Also when we had the flood 4 years ago. At that time I was more or less prepared. Had brought whatever I could up one floor 2 weeks before the flood came to our house. We were one of the few in the neighborhood that could leave in a relaxed way. It also gave us the opportunity to help some others. But still it looks like nobody learned from it. Even when I mention this story.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Eat what you store, store what you eat. Just call it "The Pantry". Nothing crazy about that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Know your likely possible threats, prepare for them accordingly, stealthily and without being overly obsessive. Go about living and enjoying your life.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I think of being a prepper as a way of life, and "Paranoid" was a great song by Black Sabbath and Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Do you hear voices in your head? Are they telling you to do crazy things? Do you like the voices?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We here just look at things from a different view. The average bear is looking for rainbows and unicorms.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe I'm just not paying enough attention but I don't think there has been any major smart phone breakthroughs in the last few years, so I don't see a reason to upgrade.

My 5 year old Galaxy still works fine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WHAT! There's a new phone out?...Hey Look, Miley Cyrus is acting like a slut!...Ahhh, aren't those rappers cute?....Yes, I'll vote for you, you wouldn't lie or try to take away my liberties!...Hey Look, Kim Karshdishonianis is naked and hanging out with other sluts!...Watch out, the rich want to suck your blood!...Your SUV is killing the Polar Bears!...Gun owners are evil...You're racist!...WHAT! There's a new phone out?

Everything is OK People, move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> WHAT! There's a new phone out?...Hey Look, Miley Cyrus is acting like a slut!...Ahhh, aren't those rappers cute?....Yes, I'll vote for you, you wouldn't lie or try to take away my liberties!...Hey Look, Kim Karshdishonianis is naked and hanging out with other sluts!...Watch out, the rich want to suck your blood!...Your SUV is killing the Polar Bears!...Gun owners are evil...You're racist!...WHAT! There's a new phone out?
> 
> Everything is OK People, move along, nothing to see here...


Yep! Just Slippy slipping. Don't look into his eyes. Just move along please.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Having a plan "B" as in being prepared doesn't rule my plan "A" which is enjoying the same things in life as those who are not prepared enjoy. I think knowing something bad could happen and dwelling on it are two different things. 
Prepping is like having insurance. You hope you never have to use it, yet it's there if you do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Humans are a strange bunch. Although we can be highly intelligent we can be pretty stupid as well. Some people are just oblivious to the possibility of SHTF and other don't know how to handle it so they just bury their heads in the sand and ignore it.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Me paranoid?!?! 
Naw! Just awake, aware, and always ready. ::redsnipe::


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Humans are a strange bunch. Although we can be highly intelligent we can be pretty stupid as well. Some people are just oblivious to the possibility of SHTF and other don't know how to handle it so they just bury their heads in the sand and ignore it.


Your right Sasquatch. Many people can't or won't deal with it so they ignore and close thier eyes to it hoping to never have to deal with it. I to hope never to have to deal with it, but I am keeping my eyes wide open and standing ready just the same.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"I'm not paranoid. I'm alert". The Great Earl Basset.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stick said:


> "I'm not paranoid. I'm alert". The Great Earl Basset.


Is that the Earl Basset from 'Tremors'?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Is that the Earl Basset from 'Tremors'?


The One And Only. (Actually, from "Tremors II: Aftershocks".


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

history is replete with many examples of civilizations unprepared for disaster, that's why they're history. 

paranoid? me? 

"Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet."


----------

